# No Fishin!!!



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well guys I am hanging up the rods and reels for awhile to concentrate on family matters. So don't expect any posts and stupid come backs... Everyone thanks and tight lines.... Don't know when I will be back..

Thanks for the good times and hard fishin.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hope all is ok. If I can help, let me know.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

yes if you need anything please let us know and hope all works out ok for you .


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I may join the off fishin for a while*

I have been sober for 20 yrs, and have lived with a hell house of any illicit behavior that you might imagine that would extract every inch of patience in your soul long enough. I gotta cowboy up, and cut my losses, and get the hec out too soon! 4 hrs of sleep every day for 8 months is enough for me. I also had hughes network systems ask my for an interview that might be my first career at 50! if a new place works out and the interview, i will be delivered outa hell and into a life that might allow me 20 or more years without a stroke or worse. I love fishin more than any possesion, but the commutes,cash,gas, and insane house, has taxed me enough fellas. This is not too much information, just .05% of insanity, and hopefully passes.


----------

